# Cambio bateria cadmio a litio a un destornillador



## John87 (Ene 4, 2020)

Hola buenas, feliz año.

Tengo una duda, tengo un destornillador electrico, con 3 baterias de 1.2V queria ponerle una de litio de un helicoptero de 7.4v. Lo que me da miedo es que va conectada directamente al motor, a traves de un inversor de giro manual-mecanico. ¿Sabeis si se me puede estropear la bateria de litio? ya que no resisten muy bien los cortos, y el motor tiene muy baja resistencia y echa unas chispas que no veas, ademas es de 3.6v y le estoy metiendo 8v. La idea es cargarla con el cable de balanceo y listo, pero tengo ese miedo.

Os pido algun consejo, ¿le pondre un diodo entre la bateria y el inversor? ¿al positivo o al negativo es indiferente cierto? ¿algun condensador bp entre bornes del motor?

PD: alguno me puede decir que componente es el que lleva este motor entre bornes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2020)

dc dc step down converter - Google Search


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2020)

Ten en cuenta que esos atornilladores consumen un porrón de amperios, el conversor tendrá que ser gordo o morirá.
Me parece más lógico usar una o varias celdas de 3,6V en paralelo.


----------



## John87 (Ene 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> dc dc step down converter - Google Search


Gracias DOSMETROS, preferia hacerlo yo que tengo porron de componentes, y así no gasto dinero y reciclo jejeje. PEro veo que son baratisimos.



Scooter dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que esos atornilladores consumen un porrón de amperios, el conversor tendrá que ser gordo o morirá.
> Me parece más lógico usar una o varias celdas de 3,6V en paralelo.


 si esa es otra idea, tendría que desmontar la batería, y hacer un sistema de carga, ya que por lo que vi es complicado cargar este tipo de baterias en paralelo, tienen que ser muy iguales en capacidad y en la resistencia interna(que no sé medirla, sin un cargador especial que no tengo)
No creo que consuma mucho, las baterias eran de cadmio 600mah , no sé cuantas c de descarga tienen, pero casi no tenía fuerza el destornillador. 

Yo quiero conectarla lo más simple posible. y queria saber si mis dudas iniciales son pura especulación o son razonables. 


Gracias un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2020)

En mi experiencia los atornilladores eléctricos no gastan mucho, gastan muchísimo.
Haz la prueba con una fuente de alimentación y verás, yo solo lo pude mover con una de PC que saca un porrón de amperios.


----------



## John87 (Ene 6, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> En mi experiencia los atornilladores eléctricos no gastan mucho, gastan muchísimo.
> Haz la prueba con una fuente de alimentación y verás, yo solo lo pude mover con una de PC que saca un porrón de amperios.


Es de este estilo, quizas un poco más cutre, el motor pone que es de 3.6v. yo tengo miedo que por ejemplo cuando este bajo mucho esfuerzo se frene y justo se frene con las escobillas en corto, creo que podría suceder, si me equivoco decirmelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

Proba con la de 7V y una resistencia en serie deeee  supongamos 3,3 Ohms y 5 Watts . . .


----------



## John87 (Ene 6, 2020)

He encontrado un sistema para medir la resistencia interna, se me habia ocurrido, pero mi forma no es del todo igual, y creo que la mia es la correcta, ayuda!. ¿por qué usan la intensidad de la carga? es lo que no entiendo de esta formula. Ok entendi es la misma en ambos lados. jajaja




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Proba con la de 7V y una resistencia en serie deeee  supongamos 3,3 Ohms y 5 Watts . . .


Se me quemaría ¿no? me da 19W perdón de consumo con 8v. Pero aun así muchas gracias. Tengo que tener en cuenta que soporte tambien el amperaje que chupa el motor ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

Cuanto consume con 3,6V ?

No se de dónde sacaste los 19 Watts


----------



## John87 (Ene 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuanto consume con 3,6V ?


Me refiero a la resistencia que me has dicho que ponga en serie, si el motor queda en corto, la resistencia estaría en paralelo con la batería, con lo cual consumiría 19w(en realidad consumiría constantemente 2.4A), si no calcule mal, me surgío la duda de si el motor por ejemplo consume 10 amperios y la resistencia de 3.3ohms consume 2.4A, ¿tendría que tener en cuenta que la resistencia resista 10+2.4A o no?  no es preferible meterle una resistencia de 1k de 1/4 de wat?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

En realidad 14,84 W (V cuadrado / R)

Pero me imagino que lo tendrás en la mano y lo estarás usando , y que si se frena soltarás el gatillo , no ?

También podrías usar una lámpara bipin de 20 o de 50 Watts en serie . . . éstas limitarían la corriente a mas o menos unos 2,5 y 6 Amperes respectivamente.


----------



## John87 (Ene 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En realidad 14,84 W (V cuadrado / R)
> 
> Pero me imagino que lo tendrás en la mano y lo estarás usando , y que si se frena soltarás el gatillo , no ?
> 
> También podrías usar una lámpara bipin de 20 o de 50 Watts en serie . . . éstas limitarían la corriente a mas o menos unos 2,5 y 6 Amperes respectivamente.


No sabía que el voltaje era al cuadrado. Me puedes explicar por qué? yo no soy profesional es evidente jajaja...
Eso pense, claro qué soltare levantare pondre en marcha, pero tengo miedo hasta de un microsegundo de corto. Es de iones de litio. no polimero, creo que las de polimero aun es peor un cortocircuito.

Perfecto ahora entiendo. o creo entender. O sea si le pongo una resistencia en seríe tambien me limita el amperaje y ese amperaje es su consumo nunca excede de ahí? ¿lo mismo que pasa por la resistencia es lo que le llega al motor? aunque el motor intente consumir más? no entiendo no me tiene logica jajaj 

PD vale ya entendi de donde sale el cuadrado, yo es que lo hago v/r * v y es lo mismo que v^2/r a mi me daba 19w a 8v, ya que la bateria full carga da 8.4v


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2020)

Sencillo
U=I•R. Ley de Ohm
P=U•I. Ley de Jolues

Mezclando esas dos ecuaciones sale todo lo que necesitas saber, como que...
P=I²•R
P=U²/R

Las cuatro magnitudes están ligadas, si tocas alguna de ellas las otras se ajustan en consecuencia, porque las leyes (las de la naturaleza) se cumplen si o si.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2020)

Listo , eso te lo explicó Scooter.

En tu caso la resistencia de 3,3 Ohms limitaría la corriente a un valor máximo de I = V / R = 7V / 3,3 Ohms = 2,12 Amperes


----------



## poliango (Ene 20, 2020)

John87 dijo:


> Hola buenas, feliz año.
> 
> Tengo una duda, tengo un destornillador electrico, con 3 baterias de 1.2V queria ponerle una de litio de un helicoptero de 7.4v. Lo que me da miedo es que va conectada directamente al motor, a traves de un inversor de giro manual-mecanico. ¿Sabeis si se me puede estropear la bateria de litio? ya que no resisten muy bien los cortos, y el motor tiene muy baja resistencia y echa unas chispas que no veas, ademas es de 3.6v y le estoy metiendo 8v. La idea es cargarla con el cable de balanceo y listo, pero tengo ese miedo.
> 
> ...


Hola ,con baterías 18650 ,que son de 3.7v,lo puede alimentar sin problemas,si quiere conseguir mas durabilidad de carga pone en paralelo alguna mas manteniendo los 3.7v,el tema es la carga,pero vienen unos controladores de carga dependiendo de la cantidad de celdas a cargar y soluciona lo de la carga,las 18650 las consigue de las baterías de las notebook.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2020)

Mejor leer bien el tema , él quiere usar unas baterías que ya tiene :



John87 dijo:


> tengo un destornillador electrico, con 3 baterias de 1.2V queria ponerle una de litio de un helicoptero de 7.4v.


----------



## poliango (Ene 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor leer bien el tema , él quiere usar unas baterías que ya tiene :


Perdón.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)




----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2020)

Pues necesita un conversor DC DC de una salvajada y media de amperios. Probablemente 20A o más.

Que puede que sea más caro que el atornillador en si.


----------



## John87 (Ene 23, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> dc dc step down converter - Google Search


Esa idea creo que es la mejor, y más economica. Apuesto a que aguanta, ya qué las pilas de niquel-cadmio que trae son de 600mah, no creo que muchas C de descarga. Y estas son de iones no creo que supere los 10c x 700mah 7A  e visto algunos a 1 euro y poco de 5A. Si me decido será por algo así.

He probado con fuentes switched de 12v 1A y otra de 2A que funcionan perfectamente, pero al ponerlas directas al motor no funciona, y cae el voltaje a 0, como si se protegiera de un corto ¿será?, ni loco pondre la batería directa otra vez, no me quedaría tranquilo con eso dentro, la he devuelto a la bolsa ignifuga jajaja

PD: probe con resistencias que tenia de potencia y ni gira el motor. cae el voltaje sobre ella me imagino. 20ohm20w 10ohm5w probé, a no ser que quisieras decir en paralelo con el motor? y no en serie.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2020)

En serie


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2020)

Contéstate tú solo. ¿Para qué la quieres en paralelo? Solo serviría para producir calor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Podés poner resistencias *en paralelo entre ellas* , para disminuir su valor , y eso *en serie con motor y baterías.*


----------



## John87 (Ene 24, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Contéstate tú solo. ¿Para qué la quieres en paralelo? Solo serviría para producir calor.


Cierto  se me fue la olla! "pense" rapido y dije en paralelo, claro si entra en corto el motor está la resistencia... olvidando por completo que la electricidad seguira el camino más corto... jajaja culpa mia!! . Bueno vere qué hago...

¿Qué las fuentes swiched corten el voltaje y lo tiren a 0 indica cortocircuito? o a qué se debe.

Y por cierto el componente del motor que puse en el primer post en una imagen ¿es un diodo de alterna?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2020)

Las fuentes conmutadas no hacen eso.
Es un diodo rectificador, hace de diodo volante o "flying back diode"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

John87 dijo:


> ¿Qué las fuentes swiched corten el voltaje y lo tiren a 0 indica cortocircuito? o a qué se debe.



Si la fuente es chica y "no le da el cuero" se protege , se apaga , las conmutadas se llevan *MUY* mal con los motores.

Ejemplo : fuente de 5 A y motor de 2 A nominales , que debería andar perfecto  , pero resulta que al arrancar el motor consumirá 10 veces lo nominal , esto es 20 A durante unos milisegundos , sobrecarga , protección , apagado , cero Volt.


----------



## John87 (Ene 28, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Las fuentes conmutadas no hacen eso.
> Es un diodo rectificador, hace de diodo volante o "flying back diode"



¿Funciona aunque el voltaje se invierta?. ya que el motor gira en los dos sentidos. de ahí mi duda, si es un diodo especial o normal


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la fuente es chica y "no le da el cuero" se protege , se apaga , las conmutadas se llevan *MUY* mal con los motores.
> 
> Ejemplo : fuente de 5 A y motor de 2 A nominales , que debería andar perfecto  , pero resulta que al arrancar el motor consumirá 10 veces lo nominal , esto es 20 A durante unos milisegundos , sobrecarga , protección , apagado , cero Volt.




Muchas gracias a los dos


----------

